# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  This Testosterone Cypionate fo real?

## losmarijuanos

This Is the Test Cyp I got. Its called Depotrone and it looks like its manufactured by Adcock Ingram.

So is this stuff legit or what ppl?

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yup as legit as it comes if DEPOTRONE from south africa

----------


## Gez

i have 3 boxes of the exact same stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard Bro! Good luck with them, man!

----------

